
Real-Time ASCII art rendering using a single decision tree - symisc_devel
https://art.pixlab.io/
======
symisc_devel
Project homepage:
[https://github.com/symisc/ascii_art](https://github.com/symisc/ascii_art)

------
vernie
I would have no idea what I was looking at if the input images weren't
provided.

~~~
p1necone
Defocusing/squinting helps to make the ASCII versions look more like the
original image.

------
arrakeen
see also:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Libcaca](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Libcaca)

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/AAlib](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/AAlib)

~~~
bb88
One thing that annoys me with this algorithm is that anything that is
saturated white becomes black.

I don't recall AALib doing that.

------
TheCoreh
Really cool!

I've noticed that when pointing it towards an overexposed light source (like
my phone screen or a lamp) it's "overflowing" and rendering pure white regions
as black.

------
est
Are there any "Unicode art" edition?

Way more code points to render.

~~~
ygra
If it's only about shading, maybe. Although I found this style of ASCII art to
be the least interesting. The better variants also do edge detection and
consider the character shape. If you're going Unicode, I think one of the
prettier options is Braille, although that's little more than a B&W subpixel
rendering then.

~~~
MaxBarraclough
> The better variants also do edge detection and consider the character shape

Sounds neat. Got one in mind?

~~~
ygra
JavE's ([http://jave.de](http://jave.de)) converter was quite good with a
bunch of options. But I haven't used any of those things in ... ages by now,
so no idea what's the current state of the art.

------
neoeldex
Doesn't seem to function on FF64

~~~
laurent123456
Works for me.

------
thrownblown
I want this as a Instagram story filter. Does snap have this?

------
rebbie
Way cool!

------
cuddlecake
Nice

